# Can't Convince Hubby To Mod



## riverrat12000 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok, I've never done this so don't yell at me if I do this all wrong!! I can't get DH to modify nething on our trailer.







How on earth do I convince him? he won't even let me put up a paper towel holder!! Thanks!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

riverrat12000 said:


> Ok, I've never done this so don't yell at me if I do this all wrong!! I can't get DH to modify nething on our trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's probably mad that you list your boyfriend in your signature...























Kidding aside, ask him why?? You customize your home to your tastes, why wouldn't you do the same thing to your trailer??

There are several mods that make the Outbacking experience even better!!!

Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> You customize your home to your tastes, why wouldn't you do the same thing to your trailer??
> 
> There are several mods that make the Outbacking experience even better!!!


I agree. I don't know of any red-blooded man who can withstand the wondrous wiles of a woman when she wants something.









Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

mswalt said:


> I agree. I don't know of any red-blooded man who can withstand the wondrous wiles of a woman when she wants something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! You have TWO KIDS! Can't you think of anything that will convince him?


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Does he visit this website? If not - show him some of the great mods that have been done on this site or print them out if he is not a computer person.


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Just do what I do, start without him. That's what the women in this family have to do to get the guys to do anything. That way, they see what we are tempting to do, think we are doing it wrong and will take over. Works every time.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Just sit down and explain the different mods and how it will make camping more enjoyable

Don


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

There are some mods that are just plain necessary...like cutting the blinds away from the window handles. If you don't do this, you'll end up bending the blinds nicely over time as you push them away to open and close the windows.

Eventually they'll bend up anyway and you'll be inclined to replace them with shades.

So there is your first justification for one mod. "If we don't do this mod, we'll destroy the blinds in short order."

Randy



riverrat12000 said:


> he won't even let me put up a paper towel holder!!


Are you positive a paper towel holder isn't already there? My 2004 26 RS has one above the sink under the cabinet.

Randy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Just sit down and explain the different mods and how it will make camping more enjoyable
> 
> Don


I'm sure she can "Explain" just fine ... but the issue is likely if he can listen.









More enjoyable = much more time for beer 'cuz he won't have to do 'xyz'. Did I get that right? (I'm practicing)


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

riverrat12000 said:


> Ok, I've never done this so don't yell at me if I do this all wrong!! I can't get DH to modify nething on our trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He may be afraid that any mods will void the warranty, which is TRUE. However, a paper towel holder, clipping the blinds, etc., isn't included in that category of voiding the warranty. Like Kim said, just start without him!! 
The paper towel holder mounts PERFECTLY between the two top cabinet doors above the sink. Just put it up/down (they won't roll off when traveling, that way). It takes putting in TWO screws!! Yep, even us women can handle that one.........bought myself a screwdriver with different heads on it with DAISIES on it so my boys would never touch it.








Better yet, learn how to hook up the thing, drive it, the whole nine yards, like I do (don't have a choice....no hubby), and take you AND the dogs, when you want to go, where you want to go!!
Best of luck!
Darlene


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

How does he do it?

Tell the wife " I m not doing that dear"







Is there a trick? Does he say it over the phone?


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Yep, even us women can handle that one.........bought myself a screwdriver with different heads on it with DAISIES on it so my boys would never touch it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darlene, you go girl!

.........love anything with daisies on it, mmmmm, next purchase (after the TT of course!)........

Ali


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Iâ€™ve done all the mods to our camperâ€¦ That way I canâ€™t
complain if itâ€™s not just how I want it!
I have tools, I know how to use them, and am not afraid to!

Well I did let him glue the ladder golf â€œladdersâ€ after I cut all the piecesâ€¦









Gotta love girls with tools!








MaeJae

P.S. Take him on a "stroll" through the gallery. Maybe he
will see something he likes. I've also heard of men getting new 
tools out of doing a project...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

All great advice! What I do is tell my DH what mod I'd like to do next, show him a picture in the gallery and once he agrees that we should do it, I go out and buy all the parts. Once the parts are there, you lure them out to the TT by attempting to do it yourself...then you start asking for help or advice...they finally say "gimmee that" and Voila! Mod done


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> I've also heard of men getting new
> tools out of doing a project...


Ya' think?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

riverrat12000,
Where are you from? Are you from Michigan?









MaeJae


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I can relate to what riverrat12000 is experiencing... when I found this site...I told my dh about it...and that he has got to see what they are doing to and for their campers....I hung out a lot in the mod section...just reading and looking at pictures. I was amazed at the abilities all of you have! My dh told me...to find the camper I really like cause NO mods. So I found a very nice... just slightly used Outback Sydney...at a fair price...and hoped it would never "need" mods............

The first time you put something in it...you have changed it or done your first mod. I made some inexpensive place mats and coasters...bought some sheets to fit the queen bed...and lil by lil made tiny mods...while dreaming of ultimate mods. BTW since I wrote the check for the deposit I also paid for the dealership to install the lifts for the bed. Lil by lil I am winning him over. He has been twice with me to campers world...and he wanted some things...like the rv mat to go under the awning...the astro turf stuff for the steps...

In truth I don't see him ever dropping the belly liner of the camper and doing a quickie flush but...whether he realizes or not he is doing mods. Our sink faucet started working strange...squirting water all over instead of straight down and he went out and bought the new part and fixed it without me asking. Two weeks ago I went to campers world and had a gift certificate and an exchange to make...I found some black velcro looking stuff that is used as an extra safety precaution when going down the road...it is for the awning...

He looked at it when I got home and said...what's this...I explained it's function to him and he told me they lock in place when closed and we don't need it...yep....his uncles did too....and came open in transit. My luck I would decapitate some poor guy on a motorcycle..........that was his fastest mod to date...completed instantly.

Don't Tom...my dh...but I plan to be sneaky and ask Santa for Maxx Air Vents for Christmas.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That was a good chuckle or two. I think you've gotten some great advice here







My DH is an engineer, all I have to do is mention that I want to do something to the OB & he is out the door. God forbid







I don't measure correctly or not use a level....etc... He practically runs out to the trailer in fear I will try to do it myself ............







Not that I am not crafty/handy & can't do it. I just won't do it "right" ..........
















Tami


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

I am proud to say that I did the first mod to the Outback. Minor mod but mod none the less. I put up a wall clock. I was afraid to put screws in the wall so I used Velcro. When I say I used velcro I mean I used a lot of velcro. The clock is not moving for anything.

I proudly showed my husband my mod and his first comment was, "How are you going to change the batteries?. Oh well - live and learn

He did not like my idea of Velcroing the paper towel holder so maybe he will put it up for me.

Happy Rooing


----------



## riverrat12000 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok, I get it. Just start the mods and he will finish!! Thanks!!! Now new question,Hubby uses trailer to travel for work last trip wind blew the skirting out from under trailer and now all wires are showing and dragging ground what do we do now?? Buy the way bf is daughters not mine!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Theysay pictures are worth a thousand words, so just go to some of our sites (see sig files) and print off a few mods that you think he would like.

Once he gets started he won't stop...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

riverrat12000 said:


> Now new question,Hubby uses trailer to travel for work last trip wind blew the skirting out from under trailer and now all wires are showing and dragging ground what do we do now??


Call the dealer and have them replace it.

Or, take out all the screws that hold it in place and use bigger washers to hold it on.

Steve


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Now new question,Hubby uses trailer to travel for work last trip wind blew the skirting out from under trailer and now all wires are showing and dragging ground what do we do now??


Call the dealer and have them replace it.

Or, take out all the screws that hold it in plave and use bigger washers to hold it on.

Steve
[/quote]
my daughter purposely prances by her hubby with a hammer and the biggest nails she can find. He of COURSE asks, ok gasps-what are you going to do?- she mentions hanging something on the walls and he is there before she can finisht he sentence. It's so funny.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

LOL...thanks for the tip Doxie-Doglover!!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Sometimes its really nice to have something that you're don't work on. I have a car ('92 miata) that I'm always messing around with, but another daily driver that I don't touch except routine maintenance. That's the one thing I won't ever mess with- its under warranty, and if anything breaks I'm calling the dealer and letting them fix it.

Kevin P.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

riverrat12000 said:


> Ok, I've never done this so don't yell at me if I do this all wrong!! I can't get DH to modify nething on our trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a note...to let you know there is always hope...when we were just looking/shopping...my dh said I better buy the OB I really want cause he was not doing any mods. He said no to satilite tv...no to Honda generators....no to quickie flushes...and on and on.

Now every day...he points out stuff that he is finding in magazines like Trailer Life. I make comments like gee the mag is just ads....and he tells me he loves the letter to the editor...finds them helpful...full of useful info...I told him...that is what I get from Outbackers.com. He also likes the ads...and is starting to notice things like the generators that bolt on the the rear bumper area...satilite tv....how quiet Honda Generator are and how long they run on a gallon of gas. See there is hope!!! Don't give up....sometimes it has to be his idea...and that okay...I think it's a guy thing.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Ok, I've never done this so don't yell at me if I do this all wrong!! I can't get DH to modify nething on our trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a note...to let you know there is always hope...when we were just looking/shopping...my dh said I better buy the OB I really want cause he was not doing any mods. He said no to satilite tv...no to Honda generators....no to quickie flushes...and on and on.

Now every day...he points out stuff that he is finding in magazines like Trailer Life. I make comments like gee the mag is just ads....and he tells me he loves the letter to the editor...finds them helpful...full of useful info...I told him...that is what I get from Outbackers.com. He also likes the ads...and is starting to notice things like the generators that bolt on the the rear bumper area...satilite tv....how quiet Honda Generator are and how long they run on a gallon of gas. See there is hope!!! Don't give up....sometimes it has to be his idea...and that okay...I think it's a guy thing.








[/quote]
that's the other thing Jen does, she's really intelligent and has psychology degree so she ALWAYS makes him think something is his idea, works every time. He has no clue. I, as the mother in law, find it humorous.


----------

